# Indian Bamboo Flute / Bansuri Discussion Telegram Group



## ImHaKr

*Hello Beautiful Musicians!*

I have created a friendly and helpful community for those interested to discuss about Bansuri or flute in general ( Mainly Bansuri ).

This is a humble effort to Unite the Beginners with the Experts.
I would love to invite you to be a part of the community.

*Join Telegram Group*


----------

